# Aldi cycling specials 29 Sept



## Wolfie4560 (22 Sep 2016)

I've used Aldi products before and they aren't too bad especially at these prices 

https://www.aldi.co.uk/specialbuys/...ent:Cycling&lowerBound=1&upperBound=180&text=


----------



## mjr (22 Sep 2016)

I'm pretty sure that none of the lights are legal for road use on their own.

I bought two pairs of gloves in the offer this time last year. Stitching has failed on both.


----------



## mjr (22 Sep 2016)

The GT85 looks a fairly good price, though!


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Sep 2016)

The quality can be inconsistent - the bib shorts I bought in one of their summer events were dreadful - otoh, I have a winter training jacket from them that has been excellent, and the track pump I bought for the office (3 of us ride in, so we share it between us) must be five years old and still going strong.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> I'm pretty sure that none of the lights are legal for road use on their own.



And neither are about 95% of lights we use on bikes.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2016)

Jackets and socks are OK. Winter bibs were OK for cold commutes.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2016)

The COB LED lights are good for being seen (any make). At least with Aldi ones you can take them back if they fail within 3 years.


----------



## Wolfie4560 (22 Sep 2016)

Compared to named brands, the prices are great. Yes, they won't last as long, but you can buy 5 Aldi jackets for the price of some branded jackets. If they last half as long, then it works out a bargain.


----------



## mjr (22 Sep 2016)

fossyant said:


> And neither are about 95% of lights we use on bikes.


The £10 ones in the last Lidl special were. There's no need to be a dangerous scofflaw.


----------



## simon.r (22 Sep 2016)

£5.99 for a merino hat, with free delivery, works for me!


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2016)

I might buy one of these https://www.aldi.co.uk/men's-merino-sports-midlayer/p/070969059935400 if i can find one after the stuff has been rummaged through(Aldi is like a jumble sale). I'm into merino stuff at the moment. Not just for cycling but general leisure wear as well.


----------



## guitarpete247 (22 Sep 2016)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/fluid-turbo-trainer/p/072257057135900
What's this turbo like? Have they had it out before or is a rebadged version of someone else's?


----------



## Custom24 (22 Sep 2016)

Confused. Will most of the items only be available online?


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Sep 2016)

Custom24 said:


> Confused. Will most of the items only be available online?




I don't know,but i'm going to order that merino midlayer online (free p&p) to save me the hassle of rummaging for my size instore. If it's not suitable when it arrives i'll take it back to the local Aldi (half a mile away) and get a refund.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2016)

If you want to be sure of getting the stuff you can buy it online.

If you want to inspect it first you can do so in the stores, and buy online if you can't get your size. Also, it is worth noting that in the weeks after the event, a lot of the stuff is usually sold for less. I picked up some of the "pro" winter bib tights last year for under £20 which did me very well. But again you're taking your chances on availability.


----------



## united4ever (23 Sep 2016)

bought a pair of mens tights.....happy with all the other crane stuff i have bought.

Was looking for a short sleeve top too but they don't have them so bought this from Halfords:

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/cycling-clothing/jerseys-tops/dare-2b-mens-fuser-jersey

Is Dare2Be stuff any good? better than Aldi Crane gear? I know this is the budget end of the market.


----------



## mjr (23 Sep 2016)

united4ever said:


> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/cycling-clothing/jerseys-tops/dare-2b-mens-fuser-jersey
> 
> Is Dare2Be stuff any good? better than Aldi Crane gear? I know this is the budget end of the market.


Dare2b is OK. They're basically Regatta's cycling brand, I think. Better than Crane, similar to or slightly better than Lidl's crivit.


----------



## EasyPeez (24 Sep 2016)

I wouldn't wear any of that. I'll take a few tins of GT85 at that price though.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Sep 2016)

The merino LJs look worth a punt. Even if they fall apart, nobody can see the holes.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Sep 2016)

simon.r said:


> £5.99 for a merino hat, with free delivery, works for me!



I found the merino base layer they did a couple of events ago to be a very itchy garment, I gave up after a couple of washes and it getting no softer. I'm interested in the beanie too TBH but would advise wearing it round the store for a few minutes before parting with cash for it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2016)

I bought these arm warmers the last time they were out.https://www.aldi.co.uk/cycling-arm-warmers/p/070965059934800
I bought them for about £2.50 when they'd been reduced come the warmer weather. They're long enough and warm enough, but unless you have arms like Arnold Schwarzenegger they're so baggy they'll fall down all the time.


----------



## summerdays (24 Sep 2016)

I like their gloves .... Though in the more recently bought pairs the lining sometimes comes out when you take your hand out. But at that price you can afford to have multiple pairs so that you can have spare for if it gets wet or in the wash etc.


----------



## mjr (24 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> They're long enough and warm enough, but unless you have arms like Arnold Schwarzenegger they're so baggy they'll fall down all the time.


Nora Batty does road bikes!


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Nora Batty does road bikes!


Yes you spend half your ride pulling them up. I've decided i'm not a fan of arm warmers. I'd rather wear a long sleeved jersey and pull the sleeves up if i get too warm on the arms.


----------



## jay clock (27 Sep 2016)

socks are excellent for that price
https://www.aldi.co.uk/ergonomic-cycling-socks/p/046628003712800


----------



## slowmotion (27 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> I like their gloves .... Though in the more recently bought pairs the lining sometimes comes out when you take your hand out. But at that price you can afford to have multiple pairs so that you can have spare for if it gets wet or in the wash etc.


It drives me crazy when the fingers on gloves turn inside out. Lidl ski gloves do that too.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2016)

I've just ordered a pair of the lobster gloves to see if they keep my fingers warmer than the gloves that I used in recent winters.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I've just ordered a pair of the lobster gloves to see if they keep my fingers warmer than the gloves that I used in recent winters.



A mate of mine rates his cheapo lobster gloves, dunno where he got them but they are probably similar to the Aldi ones.

I've adopted the old British Rail saying in relation to locomotives - if one won't do, use two.

So I have a pair of fairly close fitting gloves worn under a slightly bigger pair.

Both pairs were cheap, but the extra pair does make a difference.


----------



## david k (27 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I've just ordered a pair of the lobster gloves to see if they keep my fingers warmer than the gloves that I used in recent winters.


Yeh I thought of buying them, on the outside there are only two spaces, but are there four inside? I wonder if it would feel too weird otherwise?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2016)

david k said:


> Yeh I thought of buying them, on the outside there are only two spaces, but are there four inside? I wonder if it would feel too weird otherwise?


I remember thinking that when I saw a pair reviewed many years ago. I read that the idea is not to restrict the blood flow in the fingers, while still giving protection from the cold so the fingers are in two separate two-finger compartments. More control than one four-finger compartment, but better blood flow than individually enclosed fingers.

The gloves are not going to be despatched until the 29th so they might be out of stock by the time that I get them and have the chance to tell you what they feel like!


----------



## david k (27 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I remember thinking that when I saw a pair reviewed many years ago. I read that the idea is not to restrict the blood flow in the fingers, while still giving protection from the cold so the fingers are in two separate two-finger compartments. More control than one four-finger compartment, but better blood flow than individually enclosed fingers.
> 
> The gloves are not going to be despatched until the 29th so they might be out of stock by the time that I get them and have the chance to tell you what they feel like!


Looking forward to your review Colin, still not convinced they wouldn't feel too strange when on, but I agree the concept is sound and they look decent, may take a punt


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2016)

Not that it is cold enough to need them yet!

I will put them on when they arrive to see what they feel like, and then (hopefully!) put them away in a drawer for a couple of months.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2016)

david k said:


> Yeh I thought of buying them, on the outside there are only two spaces, but are there four inside? I wonder if it would feel too weird otherwise?


I've got a pair of lobs and there's no extra lining between the two pairs of fingers. The pair I have are not super warm - on the worst of days your two pairs of fingers will feel the coldness in each finger's neighbour - but they're good enough for most winter days, you can feel that your fingers are cold _but not numb_ - and they don't try to turn inside out when you take them off.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Not that it is cold enough to need them yet!
> 
> I will put them on when they arrive to see what they feel like, and then (hopefully!) put them away in a drawer for a couple of months.





I got these the other week.http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/PXLGWL/planet-x-100-waterproof-crab-hand-winter-glove Likewise, i've put them away for the bad weather and look forward to seeing if they are as good as they say.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2016)

Would vouch for the aldi lobster gloves,never had cold hands with them.


----------



## grimpeur (28 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> I'm pretty sure that none of the lights are legal for road use on their own.
> 
> .


What is illegal about them.? Have I missed something when reading the following?:
http://www.cyclinguk.org/cyclists-library/regulations/lighting-regulations


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2016)

I got the lobster gloves last year and find them quite strange to wear, went back to my Altura winter gloves instead.

Favourite Aldi stuff is their socks, got a few pairs both short and long, wear them most days (not cycling) and they last a good long time.
Clothing wise I probably will not bother buying any more, good if you are on a tight budget but prefer to get better. 

Never bought lights (I have a few too many as it is) so cannot comment on if they are any good.


----------



## DCLane (28 Sep 2016)

potsy said:


> Favourite Aldi stuff is their socks, got a few pairs both short and long, wear them most days (not cycling) and they last a good long time..



+1 to the socks, which is probably all I'll buy.


----------



## mjr (28 Sep 2016)

grimpeur said:


> What is illegal about them.? Have I missed something when reading the following?:
> http://www.cyclinguk.org/cyclists-library/regulations/lighting-regulations


Mostly, they're too bright with an unfocused beam (so may dazzle other road users, which is both illegal and dangerous), or they have a steady mode with a crap lens (a technical fail, probably not dangerous), but the helmet light will unavoidably show a red light to the front and white light to the rear if you ever turn your head (dangerous, confusing other road users about your direction, only not illegal because it's on the rider not the bike).

As discussed in a couple of other topics at the moment, you're unlikely to attract police attention unless it's painfully obvious dazzling (and I'm not sure if any are quite that bad) and if you do, it'll probably only be a £50 fine, but with legal lights being so cheap now (Lidl did a set in their recent specials for £10, while online retailers are often similar-priced but postage extra), why bother with tat, especially those with dangerous faults?


----------



## grimpeur (28 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Mostly, they're too bright with an unfocused beam (so may dazzle other road users, which is both illegal and dangerous), or they have a steady mode with a crap lens (a technical fail, probably not dangerous), but the helmet light will unavoidably show a red light to the front and white light to the rear if you ever turn your head (dangerous, confusing other road users about your direction, only not illegal because it's on the rider not the bike).
> 
> As discussed in a couple of other topics at the moment, you're unlikely to attract police attention unless it's painfully obvious dazzling (and I'm not sure if any are quite that bad) and if you do, it'll probably only be a £50 fine, but with legal lights being so cheap now (Lidl did a set in their recent specials for £10, while online retailers are often similar-priced but postage extra), why bother with tat, especially those with dangerous faults?



Be interested to know if anybody has EVER been prosecuted for having the incorrect (illegal) sort of light mounted to his bike. And also interested in tips on how the buyer can have a clue what sort of light (legal or illegal) he is buying.


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Sep 2016)

http://www.cyclelaw.co.uk/legality-of-cycle-lighting-accessories


----------



## mjr (28 Sep 2016)

grimpeur said:


> Be interested to know if anybody has EVER been prosecuted for having the incorrect (illegal) sort of light mounted to his bike.


I'm sure someone will have been ticketed for defective lights, but as mentioned in https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/another-legal-lights-topic.207856/ the precise details of the defect may be hard to obtain because such offences are not generally recorded/reported.



grimpeur said:


> And also interested in tips on how the buyer can have a clue what sort of light (legal or illegal) he is buying.


Basically, look for a statement on the packaging and/or the light that it conforms to some recognised European lighting standard. The most likely these days is a German K-number, but a few still have BS6102/3 stamped on the lens.

Also, there's a difference between illegal (such as dazzling or showing white to the rear) and legally-insufficient (could be used alongside a legal light). I suspect most bike lights sold in the UK are legally insufficient but not illegal.


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2016)

Stick a white light on the front and a red light on the back and you'll be fine.

All this BS legal stuff is way over the top, who cares?


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Sep 2016)

Round our way I'm pretty sure the police would rather you had the "wrong" lights over none.


----------



## grimpeur (28 Sep 2016)

potsy said:


> Stick a white light on the front and a red light on the back and you'll be fine.
> 
> All this BS legal stuff is way over the top, who cares?



That was my way of thinking too. But kept it civil as I didn't want to upset any vigilantes or enforcers lurking on here.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Sep 2016)

the beanie hat looks like a bargain but the floor pump is more than twice the price of Lidl's


----------



## mjr (28 Sep 2016)

Adam4868 said:


> Round our way I'm pretty sure the police would rather you had the "wrong" lights over none.


Sure, but why would you buy Aldi's tat instead of Lidl's legal sets?


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Sep 2016)

Bought the ladies performance bib tights last year (reduced to £18).
A very strange shape - baggy round the bum and waist but the legs are so skinny they break my nails dragging them on and then cut the blood supply off to my feet.
Only used when I have a total laundry fail!


----------



## T4tomo (28 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> The £10 ones in the last Lidl special were. There's no need to be a dangerous scofflaw.


A) do you know anyone who has been "done" by the police for having lights, but non complaint ones?

B) having a light that can be seen by other road users doesn't fit my definition of "dangerous"


----------



## tribanjules (28 Sep 2016)

jarlrmai said:


> http://www.cyclelaw.co.uk/legality-of-cycle-lighting-accessories


----------



## e-rider (28 Sep 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> Bought the ladies performance bib tights last year (reduced to £18).
> A very strange shape - baggy round the bum and waist but the legs are so skinny they break my nails dragging them on and then cut the blood supply off to my feet.
> Only used when I have a total laundry fail!


you must have a skinny arse and legs like Chris Hoy!


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Sep 2016)

e-rider said:


> you must have a skinny arse and legs like Chris Hoy!


My arse is perfect and my legs are, erm, useful as well as decorative!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2016)

I have a look at it. but the clothing is generally 'L', or 'XL', in my local store
I need a 'Small' 

That's unless I'm shopping at Planet X, then it could be anything, as I have a (large) jacket from there, that's a tighter fit than my 'small' items


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Sep 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> Bought the ladies performance bib tights last year (reduced to £18).
> A very strange shape - baggy round the bum and waist but the legs are so skinny they break my nails dragging them on and then cut the blood supply off to my feet.
> Only used when I have a total laundry fail!



At least your bum can't have looked big in them.


----------



## gordonrgw (29 Sep 2016)

popped in, didn't see it mentioned on the Aldi page, but they have Muc-Off urban degreaser as well as the oil, cleaner and protect and shine.
They're all at £3.99 each.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> The GT85 looks a fairly good price, though!


I got two at £1.39 last time, I still have 3+ cans.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2016)

My Aldi lobster gloves arrived today.

They actually DO have liners inside the 2-finger compartments so they feel like normal gloves while the fingers are alongside each other. As soon as you do the predictable Vulcan '_Live long and prosper_' gesture, the lobster claw design becomes more obvious! 

The gloves feel warm when worn inside the house and I suspect that they would keep my hands warm in any temperatures that I am likely to ride in, unless my hands got wet. I'm not sure how waterproof they will be. Hang on, I'll immerse my lobstered hands in a bowl of water and find out ...! 

(Time passes ... slowly!)

Ok - The gloves did not let any water through to my fingers while holding my hands under water for one minute, but water WAS being absorbed. The gloves felt heavier, and when I took them off I could wring water out of them. I'm fairly sure that water WOULD get through eventually in heavy rain but I suspect that the gloves would then act like wetsuits for the hands. By keeping the wind off wet fingers, I think they could stay pretty warm.

The lobster design didn't feel too odd when holding the bars and operating the brake and gear levers.

I'll wear the gloves the next time I do a bad weather ride and see what they are like in actual use.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Sep 2016)

Bought two of the moon nebula lookalike rear lights . Actually seem decent quality, the floor pump seems better than the cheap £5 jobs I've bought before which broke due to being just sh...t . May go back for one , handy for work backup ! Resisted buying other stuff particular the merino stuff but might go back in lol .


----------



## dickyknees (29 Sep 2016)

Without entering into the legality of these lights. Both look very similar to each other in construction and output.
Aldi's made in China, Moon's assembled in Hong Kong according to the light case rear.

Aldi lights £12.99.
https://www.aldi.co.uk/aluminium-white-front-bike-lights/p/072177067464001

Moon Nebula £46 rrp £32.00
http://www.highonbikes.com/moon-nebula-rechargeable-cob-front-light-laa575.html

Edit MrGrumpy types quicker than me!


----------



## G3CWI (29 Sep 2016)

Pair of socks and some oil. Nothing else that I needed. Might get a rear light if they get discounted in a week.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Sep 2016)

Last year the sold out of the lights so hope the gamble pays off !


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Sep 2016)

fossyant said:


> The COB LED lights are good for being seen (any make). At least with Aldi ones you can take them back if they fail within 3 years.


yes, guarantees are excellent from Aldi - who else would give you a three year guarantee on a laptop? Never had to test it though.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I found the merino base layer they did a couple of events ago to be a very itchy garment, I gave up after a couple of washes and it getting no softer. I'm interested in the beanie too TBH but would advise wearing it round the store for a few minutes before parting with cash for it.


I bought a couple of short sleeve merino base layers from aldi a couple of years ago - I find them excellent. 

>>would advise wearing it round the store for a few minutes 

Visions of you doing some sort of twist/twirl/pout catwalk amongst the baked beans


----------



## jarlrmai (29 Sep 2016)

Waterproof sock sizes were odd, the medium ones were listed as 5-8 but fitted me fine (usu 9) and the size 9's were way too big.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Sep 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> I bought a couple of short sleeve merino base layers from aldi a couple of years ago - I find them excellent.
> 
> >>would advise wearing it round the store for a few minutes
> 
> Visions of you doing some sort of twist/twirl/pout catwalk amongst the baked beans





You've seen me shopping before haven't you.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Sep 2016)

Got one of the rear lights and some GT85.

Plenty of everything in the Ely store so will keep an eye and see how things sell;might get some base layers if they get knocked down later.


----------



## Metal8 (30 Sep 2016)

Got Aldi stuff in the summer and yesterday.
Yes, some stuff isn't brilliant, last lot of track pumps for instance but the clothing I find to be great. Sizes can be odd as I am a S, M or L depending on the garment.

I've got a lightweight rain jacket, mid-layer/summer jacket, the shorts are good and just got the warm long leg tights.
£5.99 Merino wool skull cap is a bargain and very thin and warm as is the £4.99 winter gloves though got the five finger ones even though the lobsters felt nice, not sure about the shape. Why lobster hand gloves?
Best bit is the £12.99 aluminium USB rechargeable LED lights. Loads less dazzling than 'normal' spotlight type LED's AND with proper mounting rather than than the silly rubber bands that force you to rearrange the angle every time you reattach them to your bike. They have rubber bands but then have a click plate mount on them so they can be taken off easily when you leave your bike. Also a clip if you want to attach to a bag/jacket.
Got the front, might get rear as well.
Asked Aldi about lighting regs and replay was:
"Thank you for contacting Aldi Customer Services regarding the aluminium white front bike lights.
I can confirm all of our products do meet the correct regulations to be able to put the items on sale."
Not sure if that helps much 

Helmet lights don't fit my or any other helmet by the look of things and are going back.
The two small strap on lights are ace as well at £2.99. Can be seen from the side, not too bright to dazzle and look like named brand ones at three times the price.

I am one of those people who like a bargain but only if it is a true bargain. If I get two or three years out of a £15 Aldi jacket compared to five from a £100 brand then I'm happy. Not so if I had to shell out £15 every 6-12 months but again, I found Aldi stuff when good, it lasts.

I don't work for Aldi by the way


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Sep 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Visions of you doing some sort of twist/twirl/pout catwalk amongst the baked beans


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2016)

I'm going to elbow crutch it down to the local Aldi soon, to have a rummage through the cycling stuff. I bet it's already like a jumble sale! Why is it that when you start to look at the stuff, a totally non cyclist type starts to look too,sticking their arms across your face and picking up stuff you've just looked at? Totally annoying!!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (30 Sep 2016)

Metal8 said:


> Asked Aldi about lighting regs and replay was:
> "Thank you for contacting Aldi Customer Services regarding the aluminium white front bike lights.
> I can confirm all of our products do meet the correct regulations to be able to put the items on sale."



I've already thrown away my packaging but I recall seeing on the pack for the £2.99 light a message along the lines of "Only to be used in conjunction with approved lights and reflectors", so I think they're aware that these aren't compliant with RVLR.

The wording of their reply to you suggests merely that they comply with consumer regs for sale of electrical goods, nothing to do with being road legal.

GC


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm going to elbow crutch it down to the local Aldi soon, to have a rummage through the cycling stuff. I bet it's already like a jumble sale! Why is it that when you start to look at the stuff, a totally non cyclist type starts to look too,sticking their arms across your face and picking up stuff you've just looked at? Totally annoying!!


What exactly is a 'non cyclist type'? 

Are we only allowed to look if we bring our cycling proficiency badge as proof?


----------



## Metal8 (30 Sep 2016)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I've already thrown away my packaging but I recall seeing on the pack for the £2.99 light a message along the lines of "Only to be used in conjunction with approved lights and reflectors", so I think they're aware that these aren't compliant with RVLR.
> 
> The wording of their reply to you suggests merely that they comply with consumer regs for sale of electrical goods, nothing to do with being road legal.



That's what I thought as well. Just checking on the packaging and instruction leaflet there is no mention of using them with approved lights or any German K number so nothing at all really.


----------



## RobWard (30 Sep 2016)

So what have you bought so far ?

Think I am one of the last big spenders. But I will return when its not so busy.


----------



## helston90 (30 Sep 2016)

Buff, leg warmers, Muc-off degreaser and GT 85, £18 i think it was in total- although the kids seem to be enjoying the buff so much I may go back and get them one each for Xmas.


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2016)

Socks - a pair of the merino ones for myself and my youngest and an orange pair for me. That's all.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2016)

potsy said:


> What exactly is a 'non cyclist type'?




Those who are about 18 stone upwards for starters.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm going to elbow crutch it down to the local Aldi soon, to have a rummage through the cycling stuff. I bet it's already like a jumble sale! Why is it that when you start to look at the stuff, a totally non cyclist type starts to look too,sticking their arms across your face and picking up stuff you've just looked at? Totally annoying!!




What a shambles! Stuff all over the place and all the merino tops have gone.
Well, apart from the red base layer one i got for 15 quid. I'll try it on later and s if it fits. If not it's going back.


----------



## ACS (30 Sep 2016)

Merino mid layer and for once the sizing on the back of the box was spot on. Very pleased with it given the cost of branded merino wool apparel. Pleasantly surprised to find thumbs holes and sleeves long enough to make them of use. The jersey is long in body length, slim but not a racing fit and neck zip that looks sufficiently robust to be fit for purpose.

Looked at the gloves and thought they would be good in dry cold weather but show them any rainfall and they would soak it up faster than a sponge in a bath. (just on opinion nothing more :-) )


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2016)

Hadn't realised there was an Aldi cycling sale on. If only someone here had mentioned it...


----------



## sight-pin (30 Sep 2016)

A Merino Wool Skullcap, Cast iron griddle pan and a few bits of shopping.


----------



## Pikey (30 Sep 2016)

Yeah.... went into to get some lights for my mtb....
Came out with an electronic safe, massive metal torch and a bottle of rum.


----------



## arch684 (30 Sep 2016)

Went to Aldi to check out the cycling stuff came out with a chainsaw and 2 tins of gt85


----------



## gavroche (30 Sep 2016)

Winter bibs and security light for me. All the socks were too big for me.


----------



## RobWard (30 Sep 2016)

Pikey said:


> Yeah.... went into to get some lights for my mtb....
> Came out with an electronic safe, massive metal torch and a bottle of rum.



I nearly bought one of them safes as I saw them right next to the cycling gear lol


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2016)

Lights, other lights and a Merino headband for MrsC. Slightly miffed that the lights I bought have a different usb end to last year.


----------



## pclay (30 Sep 2016)

Can anyone please confirm how long the £2.99 socks are? I don't like ankle socks, I like the longer length ones.


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Those who are about 18 stone upwards for starters.


Oh, great encouragement for those larger people that may want to give cycling a go, remind me never to come to Accrington,


----------



## pclay (30 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Those who are about 18 stone upwards for starters.





potsy said:


> Oh, great encouragement for those larger people that may want to give cycling a go, remind me never to come to Accrington,



I think it is terrible judgement. You don't know if that 18 stone person has just started out on a cycling journey to weight loss....


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2016)

pclay said:


> I think it is terrible judgement. You don't know if that 18 stone person has just started out on a cycling journey to weight loss....


Odds are they haven't, else they'd probably have started losing some of it... but I don't generally agree with the comment. If some sparkly lights or a new pump gets anyone cycling, so be it!


----------



## Metal8 (30 Sep 2016)

massive metal torch and a bottle of rum. :wacko:[/QUOTE said:


> That is a massive torch indeed. How about a mount for the bike?


----------



## Sunny Portrush (30 Sep 2016)

Will have to pop down tomorrow. Got a pair of the Crane Winter gloves last year and they are really good. However, you need to be careful taking them off as the liner can invert (or maybe it`s just my sweaty hands lol). I got a £3 lightweight waterproof jacket about three years ago and when I bought it, the OH said I would be lucky if it lasted a week. And my fave cycling jersey cost £4 from Aldi. I do have more expensive branded ones but the Aldi one is always first pick


----------



## Wolfie4560 (30 Sep 2016)

Got myself a pair of lights, bottle of Muck Off cleaner, GT85, merino skullcap, and a half zip jersey. Also picked up some nectarines  I did consider the turbo trainer but I'd need the car to get it back. It's a big box......


----------



## Pikey (30 Sep 2016)

Something tells me cable ties won't be enough for this beast.


----------



## Pikey (30 Sep 2016)

RobWard said:


> I nearly bought one of them safes as I saw them right next to the cycling gear lol



Safe is lush, still don't know what I'm gonna put in it tho.

The fixings are crape though, the bolt head sheared off as I was installing it... think ill buy my own from the hardware shop tomorrow.


----------



## RobWard (30 Sep 2016)

Pikey said:


> Safe is lush, still don't know what I'm gonna put in it tho



Can ya not get a fold up bike in it ?


----------



## Pikey (30 Sep 2016)

RobWard said:


> Can ya not get a fold up bike in it ?



That is how I've justified the purchase to Mrs p... just a small bike locker....


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Oct 2016)

I got a tub of Strawberry Cheese Cake Ice cream, I'm hooked, I've been back for more.........

Very addictive..........................


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2016)

2 Merino skull caps and 2 rear aluminium COB lights, wine, muffins, chicken, gammon etc. etc.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2016)

The Alloy COB lights have 4 brightness levels, and 4 flash modes. A quick double click switches between constant and flashing.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Oct 2016)

Nothing this time but i enjoy a good rummage though the Aldi racks. I may go back and give the lights a go as a backup set.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2016)

pclay said:


> Can anyone please confirm how long the £2.99 socks are? I don't like ankle socks, I like the longer length ones.


The socks are short. I don't like short socks either especially when out in cold/cool weather. I wear white Adidas sports socks. A nice length and easy visible when moving the pedals.


----------



## 2Loose (1 Oct 2016)

2 bike wall stands, tin of mucoff degreaser and a pair of socks. Oh, two bottles of their coffee stout as well.


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Oct 2016)

Didn’t see the wall stands.

Took the Merino base layer back yesterday, didn’t like it.
Used the money to buy socks and beer.


----------



## Con (1 Oct 2016)

Got some of them cob lights quite impressed with them but I do think the rear one is far too bright on it's maximum setting it's as bright as a car fog light. Tested out in my front room at night and I think my neighbours thought I was advertising a brothel


----------



## RichK (1 Oct 2016)

I got a rear one specifically to use during the daytime (on my TT bike) & was pleasantly surprised to find a saddle rail mount included


----------



## summerdays (1 Oct 2016)

I've just been trying my rear Cob light in the daylight... I think some settings are too bright but I need to experiment in different conditions. It charged quite quickly in under two hours, I wasn't paying close attention.


----------



## Metal8 (2 Oct 2016)

Those Cob lights are the dogs baws as they saw round here.
Got front ones for me and the missus but went back and got rear ones too.
Had to try a few Aldi's as they were all sold out at some, think bike forums are all over them


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Oct 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Didn’t see the wall stands.
> 
> Took the Merino base layer back yesterday, didn’t like it.
> Used the money to buy socks and beer.


Why didn't you like the Merino?

Described as a mid-layer I think which is kinda interesting - I usually use a mountain warehouse thin microfleece for that - as it can instantly become a smartish looking top layer when I hit the pubstop.


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Oct 2016)

There was a base layer and a mid layer. I had the baselayer version, just didn't like the feel of it.

The mid layer was a different style


----------



## night cycler (2 Oct 2016)

http://www.derbyshiretimes.co.uk/ne...-safe-cycle-kit-range-the-thumbs-up-1-8152906
After seeing this article, is it possible that Aldi could eventually be considered a serious competitor in the cycle clothing and accessory market?

I don’t know the origin of all their cycling items but some are from China just like other retailers. However, some of their gadgets are German made (like the digital vid camera I bought a few years ago) which is very good quality.

Some of the cycling clothing in bike shops is quite expensive. I’d say that cycling clothing and accessory is a growing market, already with lots of interest established. When you have a 3 year warranty on an item that is considerably cheaper it must be starting to make small dents in the main retailers, or will do soon.


----------



## pclay (2 Oct 2016)

night cycler said:


> http://www.derbyshiretimes.co.uk/ne...-safe-cycle-kit-range-the-thumbs-up-1-8152906
> After seeing this article, is it possible that Aldi could eventually be considered a serious competitor in the cycle clothing and accessory market?
> 
> I don’t know the origin of all their cycling items but some are from China just like other retailers. However, some of their gadgets are German made (like the digital vid camera I bought a few years ago) which is very good quality.
> ...




The article only details what's for sale, and not much more. However, I agree that Aldi certainly could corner the market, but only the low end market. But in order to do this, Aldi would have to sell cycling gear all year round as permanent items. I really don't believe that serious cyclists would wear just Aldi clothing. I had some Aldi £25 bib shorts once, they were rubbish compared to my DHB's that cost £65. I wouldn't like to do an imperial century in a pair of Aldi shorts.


----------



## johnnyb47 (2 Oct 2016)

They've got huge buying power. They buy in bulk which probably gives them a huge discount and sell them on the the customer with a very small profit margin with the view that you will spent your money on your weekly shop whilst your there. They will never be a threat to the dedicated bike shop though because next week they will be flogging something completely else. I always find whatever Aldi sells is of good quality and very competitively priced.


----------



## pclay (3 Oct 2016)

I tried the Aldi £16.99 winter jacket today. Apart from overheating, the jacket is fine for tootling around but it's not for 'proper' cycling. It's not a patch on my Louis Garneau. The aldi jacket is the same material throughoit with no mesh or ventilation.


----------



## albal (3 Oct 2016)

No mention of the Garmin 810?? Does it have maps installed? And is campgrounds in the list for lodging in POI?


----------



## Goggs (4 Oct 2016)

I went along to my local Aldi to see if they had any cycling goods on offer but with no luck. However I was shocked to find that they have no cycle parking anywhere. It's a brand new building, certainly no more than one year old. It has a nice big car park but there is absolutely nothing to secure a bike too. I'm going to try to find out who's in charge of this stuff at their head office and send them an email.


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2016)

User said:


> What is wrong with locking your bike to the trolley park railings?


People tend to crash trollies into them?


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2016)

Goggs said:


> I'm going to try to find out who's in charge of this stuff at their head office and send them an email.


I don't know how development control works where you live, but Aldi and Lidl near me tend to do the absolute minimum for cyclists that they must as a condition of planning permission, so I suspect you're whistling in the wind and should see if local government can encourage them.


----------



## Goggs (4 Oct 2016)

I suspect you're right. I've sent them an email so we'll see what the response is. I'm not above campaigning at a grassroots level so they might get more than they bargained for. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> My Aldi lobster gloves arrived today.
> 
> They actually DO have liners inside the 2-finger compartments so they feel like normal gloves while the fingers are alongside each other. As soon as you do the predictable Vulcan '_Live long and prosper_' gesture, the lobster claw design becomes more obvious!
> 
> ...


I wore the gloves on a 42 mile ride yesterday. Conditions were damp and windy, but not actually that cold.

Positive(s):

The gloves kept my hands warm.

Negatives:

The lobster claw design did feel a bit odd. I would put up with it if the weather were bad enough that I needed the protection.
My hands got _TOO_ warm! I didn't need that extra warmth yesterday.
My hands sweated from the surplus heat so the lining was sticking to my fingers when I took the gloves off for the cafe stop. As a result, it was difficult to get my fingers back into the gloves again after the cafe.
I will wear the gloves in very cold or wet conditions but I will stick to ordinary gloves when the weather is less extreme.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I wore the gloves on a 42 mile ride yesterday. Conditions were damp and windy, but not actually that cold.
> 
> Positive(s):
> 
> ...




Got some today knocked down to £4 so if they don't suit I won't have lost much.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Nov 2016)

I bought these in the sale







I've been a bit disappointed:

1) The thing on the back of the light that attaches it to the bracket broke off one of them. Aldi exchanged it no quibble but it was poor quality
2) The rubber cover on the charging port isn't well attached. One has fallen off. I suspect water ingress may be a problem in the future
3) The batteries don't last long enough on a full charge. I reckon 4 hours max

Positives are that they are nice and bright, the attaching bracket is well designed so you can adjust the beam angle


----------



## simongt (20 Nov 2016)

mjr said:


> People tend to crash trollies into them?



Of the three Aldis I've used in Norwich, two have Sheffield stands near the entrance. The third, ironically the newest & by far the closest to me has the stands at the BACK of the store. so far away from the entrance that none of the many cyclists that use that particular store use these stands. They / we all use the railings near the entrance and as far as I'm aware, no problems with trolley bashing.


----------



## mjr (20 Nov 2016)

simongt said:


> They / we all use the railings near the entrance and as far as I'm aware, no problems with trolley bashing.


Are they just railings rather than a trolley park? They can be OK but not all shops have them.

It's disappointing if a shop in Norwich is flouting the Norfolk Parking Standards by putting a cycle park at the back, but some planning officers will agree to it


----------



## cyberknight (26 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4573015, member: 43827"]Wore the lobster gloves today on a 2 hour, very cold ride. I have problems with cold fingers due to _*Reynaud's *_but today no problems at all, my hands were warm all ride. It took a little bit of getting used to braking but soon got the hang of it.

The only problem was my wife laughing at the Spock salute.



[/QUOTE]
Its odd isnt it , rode home the other day in thick gloves but as my hands were already chilly although the gloves were damp with sweat my fingertips were cold .


----------



## cyberknight (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Those two things can go hand in hand.


Ita the reynauds , they were cold to start with and never warmed up, the joys of sitting on a fork truck for a couple of hours in an unheated warehouse , tried warm water and hand drier to get the circulation going but no joy .


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Ita the reynauds , they were cold to start with and never warmed up, the joys of sitting on a fork truck for a couple of hours in an unheated warehouse , tried warm water and hand drier to get the circulation going but no joy .


Alcohol! (In moderation), preferably in a hot drink is what I resort to when other methods of getting the circulation going doesn't work. As it does the exact opposite to Raynauds being a vascular dilator. Only after finishing work for the day though.

I've just read chilli is also good at opening blood vessels, I might have to see if nibbling a small amount of chilli would work to reverse Raynauds! .


----------



## clid61 (27 Nov 2016)

I got some of those lobster gloves last year , brilliant . Downside is no padding on palm


----------



## cyberknight (27 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> Alcohol! (In moderation), preferably in a hot drink is what I resort to when other methods of getting the circulation going doesn't work. As it does the exact opposite to Raynauds being a vascular dilator. Only after finishing work for the day though.
> 
> I've just read chilli is also good at opening blood vessels, I might have to see if nibbling a small amount of chilli would work to reverse Raynauds! .


Just ordered ...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RockBros-...171418?hash=item3cfa3a6f9a:g:UlIAAOSw3xJVXXUX





and ...
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/700-wint...586_ii__vi__&gclid=CMWC9tijydACFUo6Gwod35MD9g


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Nov 2016)

How do you ride on the drops with those fitted? NB all cables need to be routed under the bar tap.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Nov 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> How do you ride on the drops with those fitted? NB all cables need to be routed under the bar tap.


It will be for the commuter so im ok as far as cables and riding on the drops i can live without to keep the hands warm


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Just ordered ...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RockBros-...171418?hash=item3cfa3a6f9a:g:UlIAAOSw3xJVXXUX
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be interested in your opinion of the covers when you use them.... looks like there is a flat bar version too.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'll be interested in your opinion of the covers when you use them.... looks like there is a flat bar version too.


I have a flat bar version, not the same but fluff lined and they work a treat .As i converted my mtb to drops they dont fit


----------



## mjr (27 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've just read chilli is also good at opening blood vessels, I might have to see if nibbling a small amount of chilli would work to reverse Raynauds! .


Ye olde sweet shops near you probably have some chilli sweets and chilli chocolates. They've been used for this for a very long time.


----------

